# RIP Rutger Hauer



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Rutger Hauer, most remembered for his role Roy Batty in Blade Runner, passed away at the age of 75.

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-49098435


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

His stardom came from:



Turkish delight.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

R.I.P. Rutger. I've always like him as an actor. Blind Fury, Split Second, Wanted: Dead or Alive, Ladyhawke, A Breed Apart, Blade Runner, Night Hawks, The Osterman Weekend, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Surviving the Game, Omega Doom, Merlin, The Hunt for Eagle One, and Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets are all in my DVD/Blu-ray cabinets in the living room. Though Rutger made many "B" movies, there was always an honesty and likable nature that came across on the screen. I'm sorry to hear of his passing.

edit: forgot about him in "Sin City"....that's in the collection as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I hadn't heard of Rutger Hauer until he did some Guinness ads for British TV in the 80s/90s, presumably because I hadn't seen _Blade Runner_ (still haven't). He was genuinely unnerving in _The Hitcher_ (1986), but I never saw that film until years after its release.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> He was genuinely unnerving in _The Hitcher_ (1986)


I used to work for a music and video wholesaler and I bought that video in. We shifted some units of it because it was class and Hauer was excellent in the role. Years later Sean (one-accent-fits-every-film-worst-actor-in-the-world) Bean destroyed the role in a remake. I can never forgive him for that. Hauer was an evil, sadistic hitcher in the original. Bean was about as frightening as My Little Pony, in the remake (complete with a terrible accent) and more wooden than a rocking horse. Hauer was hilariously cast in Hobo with a Shotgun', too (great gory b-movie).
_
"When life gives you razor blades, you make a baseball bat covered in razor blades."_

Lol


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

A more versatile actor than perhaps he is given credit for. A fine performance, in a very fine film:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this. Wonderful in Blade Runner and great in loads of other stuff.


----------

